# Tale of a Gay ******* - Based on a True Story



## Eddie-Lee (Sep 22, 2012)

Life can be stranger than fiction and Junior's life is one of those tales. His father and uncle tried to teach him how to be a good *******, but he didn't accept their ways. His mother wanted him to meet a good ******* woman, have a big family wedding and give her lots of beautiful grandbabies, but he came of the closet and broke her heart. They sent him to a psychologist to be fixed, but the doctor said he wasn't broken.

Junior's only dream was to be free and happy. However, he first had to learn what it meant to be gay. During his quest for knowledge, his quick haste leads him to fall in lust with a guy he meets online, a shady ******* that impacts his life forever and a local gay bar owned by two very cruel and manipulative lesbians. His life continues to change when he gets outed at work and transferred to the big city, where he joins a young gay men's group, develops a crush on a gay softball player and encounters a sexy circuit boy. It isn't until he gets betrayed by his best friend and the economy crashes that he finally receives a reality check in life.

This novelette is based on a true story. All names have been changed to protect the privacy and identity of those involved. This story contains sexual situations between men and is recommended for those 18 years old and older.

Length: 13,191 words.

Price: $2.99 (FREE with Amazon Prime)

http://www.amazon.com/Tale-Gay-*******-Based-ebook/dp/B009XY0ZWM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351430354&sr=8-2&keywords=tale+of+a+gay+*******


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eddie-Lee,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Eddie-Lee (Sep 22, 2012)

Free Today (11/05/12) through Friday (11/09/12)

http://www.amazon.com/Tale-Gay-*******-Based-ebook/dp/B009XY0ZWM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1352153164&sr=8-2&keywords=tale+of+a+gay+*******


----------

